# Cocker spaniels, stolen!



## Inthesticks (31 July 2011)

My father in law lives near Cirencester, just off the 429 near the horse and hound pub, he was doing his horses and his old spaniel bitch was in the garden/yard playing with his new 3 month old puppy cocker.

When he came back from turning the horse put they were gone

He did here someone crossing the cattle grid and has assumed they have taken them. He is desperate to find them both, the older bitch is black and is 14 although you wouldn't think so, he has had her the whole 14 years so is obviously distressed. Pup is golden and white.

I am sorry to come on here and ask for any help but I know there are loads of people in our area as I have lurked every day. 

I am not a judgemental person but my father in law had just been warned about some new travellers setting up camp not far away, but I am not sure who has done this. All I know is we need to help find them.

If anyone gets offered these dogs please buy them and we will give you the money back, the 14 yo is not well and will be so upset ... Or pm us asap


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (31 July 2011)

Post this in All about Dogs - they will be able to tell you of the other lost dog websites etc worth reporting them to.

I hope they are both found safe and well and are back home soon - especially the older dog - my spaniel is 13 and he and I would both be so distressed if that happened to him


----------



## Inthesticks (31 July 2011)

Thank you, I have just done it, it's horrible when the old ones goes...they are stuck in there ways and cant imagine what's going to happen to her


----------



## cally6008 (1 August 2011)

link - www.doglost.co.uk

register and post on here, they will do posters for you and email members in your area


----------



## Inthesticks (1 August 2011)

Dogs founfd, dumped in a village miles away, relief and confusion but very happy.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## spaniel (1 August 2011)

Thank goodness.  What a relief to get them home again.


----------



## cindydog (3 August 2011)

So glad you got both dogs back, the pain of losing an older dog you have had all its life, well to have it stolen at such an age when every day with your dog is special is very sad...they are back now I can see lots of cuddles going on..


----------

